# Craigslist BS



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

FWIW, those that have used Craigslist to buy or sell a bike will no longer have the added sale exposure or search capability of Jaxed searching Craigslist items.

Seems Lawyers have issued a cease order for Jaxed to show the links to Craigslist items. Rumor is that with eBay owning Craigslist, this was hurting eBay as folks could do nationwide searches and avoid the eBay BS.

Kind of sad for the used Tandem sellers and buyers.

Here's a link with details and comments.

The jaXed Mash Combined For Sale Listings

There may be other topics posted here or elsewhere about this, I don't know. I just visited Jaxed and saw the message from them.

Typical eBay tactics...

PK


----------

